# What do you think of the name Alani?



## kirstypro

I found it in my book tonight and after looking at it a couple of times I started to really like it. Plus I mentioned it to my partner and he actually didnt shout out NO across the room!

Do you like it? How would you pronounce it? Any middle name suggestions? My daughter is Freya Rose, do you think they sound nice together? Any other comments are very welcome. 

Thankyou


----------



## birdiex

It's nice. Apparently it means "rock" in American, it's a feminine form of Alan and it means "orange" in Hawaiian. I like it, it's quite sweet.


----------



## MiissDior

Alani 
is a beautiful name :flower::flower:
Totally unique x​


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love it... So pretty! I've never heard it before! I think Freya & Alani go perfectly together!

I would pronounce it: "uh-law-nee"

Alani Sophia
Alani Violet
Alani Hope
Alani Skye
Alani Raine
Alani Jaide


----------



## Skylark

I really like the name too and have never heard it before. It's really pretty! I agree with RubyRainbows on pronunciation too (great job spelling that by the way RR!)


----------



## Lubbird

Great name :)

I would pronounce it Ah-Laa-Nee


----------



## Skylark

Good luck to you!


----------



## kirstypro

Thankyou everyone. I've been thinking about it all night and you know when you just have a niggling doubt.... well I thought what about Elani instead. It just sounds a little less foreign (searched Alani on Facebook, always a good thing to do, and it seems to be common as an Asian surname). 
Plus that way when she grows up she can go by Elle, Ellie, ella, lani which I feel are all nice nicknames.
What do you think? Would you pronounce it the same?
Thankyou again!


----------



## fairy_gem

I would pronouce Alani as "ah-laa-nee" and Elani as "eh-laa-nee".

I think I prefer it pronounced "eh-laa-nee" it's a bit softer, but def like both. I agree that by using Elani there are much nicer nicknames. 

I think both suit Freya.

x


----------



## sweetie_c

Alani is a pretty name, not common I like it


----------

